# coon dog training?



## Georgia coon hunter (Mar 23, 2013)

im trying to get into coon hunting and im probably gonna get me a puppy to work with. when is it too earlry to start working with it and when is the best time?


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Mar 24, 2013)

Start with an old dog that trees coons first, it's hard to train a pup for veterans much less a beginner...it's a lot of fun but a lot of late nights an tired next days at work!


----------



## Hillbilly Holler (Mar 24, 2013)

Jeremiah Glaze said:


> Start with an old dog that trees coons first, it's hard to train a pup for veterans much less a beginner...it's a lot of fun but a lot of late nights an tired next days at work!


I agree! Getcha an old dog that'll tree with the meat and ain't trashy.


----------



## poolecw (Mar 24, 2013)

Get an older finished out dog that already knows what to do.


----------



## Georgia coon hunter (Mar 24, 2013)

yeah Thats what Ive been told I wish a finished dog wasnt so expensive


----------



## Hillbilly Holler (Mar 24, 2013)

Georgia coon hunter said:


> yeah Thats what Ive been told I wish a finished dog wasnt so expensive


That's a down side to it. But it's worth it in the long run. And, NEVER buy a dog until you've seen it in the woods!


----------



## drawedback (Mar 25, 2013)

I agree, if you can you should try to find a dog thats already going, or atleast find someone in the area that will let you tag along on a few hunts to make sure you really want to get a dog. If you do decide to go the pup route, just know that it takes alot of patients, several nights in the woods, and miles of boot leather to get a pup to turn out.


----------



## Trey Miller (Apr 1, 2013)

Really it's never to early to start one it's just how hard you push them in the woods after you get them going good in my opinion. Everything is a game to a puppy, a coon tail or hide is a toy to a puppy. Make it fun to the puppy to bite, pull and shake the hide or the tail. Drag the hide for the puppy as it gets older perferrable at night, hang it in a tree but take hide down, that's the most important thing after the puppy figures it out. The puppy will start looking for the hide in the trees and start grabbing trees. Get the puppy in the woods as early as you can so it can jump logs and walk through the creeks. Let the puppy hunt by scent not sight.
Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Blade (Apr 24, 2013)

*pups*

Trey is right lots of time but there is no better feeling than knowing you started your own dog.  But A trained dog helps train you.I have some UKC and PKC performance and super stake pups for 250 out of hillbilly the kid{wipeout }X high expectation 
female


----------



## pbyles (May 27, 2013)

Honestly...you should find a coon hunting friend instead of an old dog...why?
Because if you are a beginner you won't know if you have a good old dog or not, and that's off you are lucky enough to not spend all your money on someone else's junk.
Find a buddy that is knowledgable about the sport that has a decent dog, and that will let you and your pup tag along. That way you won't have any money involved, you can learn from him as we'll as teaching your pup a thing or two.


----------



## pbyles (May 27, 2013)

If**

I'm on my phone and autocorrect gets me every time!!


----------



## Buckshot88 (May 28, 2013)

If you go the puppy route, make double sure to do your homework on both the dam and the sire. But getting a good hound that is already running a treeing will save you a lot energy and time.


----------



## Trey Miller (May 29, 2013)

Buckshot88 said:


> If you go the puppy route, make double sure to do your homework on both the dam and the sire. But getting a good hound that is already running a treeing will save you a lot energy and time.



Nothing wrong with getting a puppy. If you get a dog somebody else trained, you might be correcting what somebody else had messed up. You take up the time with a puppy and do the basics of whats on the thread and you can't go wrong if you put in a 100%. Glad you're getting into this sport. We gotta keep it strong!!!

Good luck bud!!


----------



## pbyles (May 29, 2013)

If you are wanting to get into the sport definitely get a dog already running and treeing...
Make sure to try the dog first....make sure to make him hunt the dog alone, and witness him run and tree a coon alone before you buy him...
You should be able to find a decent pleasure dog pretty reasonable....
Training your own pup sounds sweet...like where the red fern grows...but coon dogs are like horses...you but a beginner with a beginner an you get a big old mess!


----------



## pbyles (May 29, 2013)

If you are wanting to get into the sport definitely get a dog already running and treeing...
Make sure to try the dog first....make sure to make him hunt the dog alone, and witness him run and tree a coon alone before you buy him...
You should be able to find a decent pleasure dog pretty reasonable....
Training your own pup sounds sweet...like where the red fern grows...but coon dogs are like horses...you but a beginner with a beginner an you get a big old mess!


----------



## Trey Miller (May 30, 2013)

These are some good tips bud, good luck.


----------



## Georgia coon hunter (Jun 2, 2013)

Got me a plott hound running and treeing


----------



## muzzy17is (Jun 2, 2013)

Georgia coon hunter said:


> im trying to get into coon hunting and im probably gonna get me a puppy to work with. when is it too earlry to start working with it and when is the best time?




I used to coon hunt years ago and mostly liked walker dogs. Most Walkers that are bred good start early and pick it up real quick. But if they got it in em' any breed of hound will get er done!


----------

